# Leeds hookers!



## vlastan

So I had to go to Leeds on business and booked the Leeds Marriott hotel.

Never been to Leeds before, in fact never been so far north in the UK before.

What as surprise to find out that the Leeds hotel is directly on the red light district and was full with hos!

Oh boy...how many times I heard: "Are you looking for business?"

They assume that a single male walking along would only be interested in "business" but I was simply exploring the city.

But some of them insisted talking to me and tried to convince me...they made special offers and services and promises....these girls are VERY desperate for your business!! ;D

I found Leeds very lively, perhaps rowdy. This was the town centre and was full with young people...party atmosphere! Lots of police and ambulances around with sirens wailing all night long. Lots of expensive places and bars to have a drink.

I will share some funny stories with you...

...the ho that has a mate in Marriott and they do business in a room.

...the ho that is not a she but a he

...the desperate ho that would do "a" very cheaply!!

LOL...Leeds is a very "sick" place! ;D

And who comes from Leeds then...ah...our president does! Hmmm, I always though he was a dubious character!  ;D


----------



## jampott

> They assume that a single male walking along would only be interested in "business" but I was simply exploring the city.


Nah,
perhaps their assumption was that someone with your looks and brains couldn't possibly have a wife or girlfriend anywhere.... *lol*


----------



## W7 PMC

RAOFLMAO (& yes i did actually fall off my chair laughing) ;D ;D


----------



## Dubcat

V - leeds has two universities within walking distance of the city centre - hence all the young people. Its a brilliant place for going out at night.
P.


----------



## Dotti

Oh Vlastan your letting yourself down! You mean you didn't accept their offer to you :


----------



## head_ed

V, on this point I have to say you are well and truely talking out of your arse!

Sure it has hookers, every city in the UK does. Sure it has young people drinking there 'doh' doesn't every city. It is also a city that is frequented by out of town revellers because of the bars, restaurants and clubs that it has. But it also has one of the most affluent areas within any city in the UK that is frequented by very 'well to do' people in their 20, 30's & 40's.

As for it being 'sick' you must know something that the venture capital, real estate, lawyers and investors don't know. Leeds is an amazing city, as are a few others in the uK. But i don't think you can judge a city when you have only spent a couple of hours there. :-X

I don't see Harvey Nics rushing to open a store in Ipswich do you?

PJ


----------



## pas_55

You forget he lives in Suffolk nothings happened there since the Civil War!


----------



## r1

> RAOFLMAO (& yes i did actually fall off my chair laughing) ;D ;D


 ???


----------



## r1

> So I had to go to Leeds on business and booked the Leeds Marriott hotel.
> 
> ...the desperate ho that would do "a" very cheaply!!


Firstly, why did you decide to start this with 'so'?

Secondly - I assume you asked ;D


----------



## IanWest

Perhaps they log onto the forum and know about your obsessions!
Or maybe the pink shirt and red seats gave the impression that your were a pimp. ;D


----------



## head_ed

> Perhaps they log onto the forum and know about your obsessions!
> Or maybe the pink shirt and red seats gave the impression that your were a pimp. ;D


Nah, I think when they said "Bog Off" to him, I think V thought they meant 'buy one get one free!' ;D 
I don't think even their services are that freely available!


----------



## Dotti

I used to live in York and frequently used to pop over to Leeds for shopping and nightlife . It was certainly lively and always had places to eat


----------



## garyc

Now is our V forming a very elaborate cover story here?

- Has he in fact been 'doing' tarts in Leeds, or got himself caught kerb-crawling, and is forming a self-indignant, 'I was so outraged' tale in case the Law comes around to interview him at home in presence of Mrs V?

Just a thought.


----------



## Dotti

The mind boggles [smiley=dizzy2.gif] .


----------



## garvin

Years ago I knew a hooker from Leeds. We used to meet up regularly twice a week. Dress sense was appalling, drank like the proverbial fish and used to take great delight in farting a lot ........ but then again so did the rest of the rugby team


----------



## head_ed

> Years ago I knew a hooker from Leeds. We used to meet up regularly twice a week. Dress sense was appalling, drank like the proverbial fish and used to take great delight in farting a lot ........ but then again so did the rest of the rugby team Â


Are you sure that wasn't Lord V? I reckon Mr C could be onto something but he didn't look at it from the cross dressing angle! Now it all makes sense


----------



## garyc

> Are you sure that wasn't Lord V? I reckon Mr C could be onto something but he didn't look at it from the cross dressing angle! Now it all makes sense


After 5 hours in the pub, and pre joint/curry, it all makes more sense......Lord V Dressed To Kill. [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## vagman

> Now is our V forming a very elaborate cover story here?
> 
> - Has he in fact been 'doing' tarts in Leeds, or got himself caught kerb-crawling, and is forming a self-indignant, 'I was so outraged' tale in case the Law comes around to interview him at home in presence of Mrs V?
> 
> Just a thought.


I think you have hit the nail on the head here


----------



## Dotti

PaulsTT : What is your knowledge on Yorkshire? Do you know much about Leeds and it's surrounding areas? And, the history? !!!

And no I don't want a job with Viz though you might soon as you do the longest tabs on this forum !


----------



## PaulS

Ooops, terribly sorry Abi, post deleted.

I've more or less given up on reading or commenting on V's posts, but I seem to have slipped up on Friday afternoon after a few drinks after work. Please accept my apologies. I still find it an incredible post though, don't you agree?

As for Leeds - I admit, I don't really know much about it, other than it's up North somewhere. But now I know it's quite lively, and has plenty of places to eat. And lots of Hookers.

Thanks very much.

Paul


----------



## kctt

Hello V,
I think you are sheltered my dear boy.................

Leeds is like everywhere else, has been since time began , and will be for as long as it will be..........
Oldest trade and all that.

you didnÂ´t mention the prices! :


----------



## Silversea

> Nah,
> perhaps their assumption was that someone with your looks and brains couldn't possibly have a wife or girlfriend anywhere.... *lol*


Another 1st class retort from JamopTT. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## racer

> you didnÂ´t mention the prices! :


I'm sure there will be a Group Buy post soon. Â  
I bet Lord V only went to Yorkshire because he heard it was full of tight c u n t s ;D ;D

Apologies for naughty word, the gag doesn't really work without it. :-[


----------



## vagman

> I bet Lord V only went to Yorkshire because he heard it was full of tight c u n t s ;D ;D


Nice one, Racer ;D ;D


----------



## phil

Who the fuck made up "Lord V" anyway?


----------



## christtopher

Leeds is a top place, because that's where I live!

So does Jam (sort of).

I mean what do you expect staying in the Mariott! Mal Maison or the Hilton is much nicer (and it has wireless access!) :-[


----------



## head_ed

> I bet Lord V only went to Yorkshire because he heard it was full of tight c u n t s ;D ;D


Aren't they for men with small dicks? ;D


----------



## racer

> I bet Lord V only went to Yorkshire because he heard it was full of tight c u n t s ;D ;D


Alternative ending......

I bet Lord V only went to Yorkshire because he heard it was full of tight-arses ;D ;D


----------



## vagman

> Who the fuck made up "Lord V" anyway?


feckin stupid, init.


----------



## garyc

Ironic is the term.


----------



## Dotti

I didn't think men bitched until I joined this forum :


----------



## Wolverine

> I didn't think men bitched until I joined this forum Â :


Bitching is a female passtime; we prefer to call it "rutting" :


----------



## jam

> Leeds is a top place, because that's where I live!
> 
> So does Jam (sort of).
> 
> I mean what do you expect staying in the Mariott! Â Mal Maison or the Hilton is much nicer (and it has wireless access!) Â :-[


what do you mean sort of? there's no sort of about it! Â 

i've lived in leeds since i was born! Â ;D

i love it, esp the clubs
still keeping eyes peeled for you chris, no joy yet!! which part of our sunny city do you live in again?

cheers

james


----------



## vlastan

Been away...this time for pleasure in an upmarket and more classy place! I went to Bath this time and it was great!!

I didn't see a single hooker around and the place is expensive and lovely!

I don't think that we have anybody in this forum from Bath! Or do we?

Ahhh...and thanks to all that contributed to this discussion...great fun! ;D


----------



## vagman

> Bitching is a female passtime; we prefer to call it "rutting" Â :


Spot on, Wolfie, spot on ;D


----------



## Dotti

Oh c'mon Vlastan, you honestly wasn't going to look for it whilst you had the wife with your surely? :


----------



## vlastan

> Oh c'mon Vlastan, you honestly wasn't going to look for it whilst you had the wife with your surely? Â :


I didn't look last time in Leeds...they just happen to be just in front of my hotel!!


----------



## Dotti

I know you too well Vlastan..... I think you were persuaded ;D....... your simple and very easy


----------



## Dotti

And greek !!!!!!! :


----------



## BreTT

> your simple and very easy Â


Describes most of the male population? ;D

(you're not your, by the way).....


----------



## Rhod_TT

> Been away...this time for pleasure in an upmarket and more classy place! I went to Bath this time and it was great!!
> 
> I didn't see a single hooker around and the place is expensive and lovely!
> 
> I don't think that we have anybody in this forum from Bath! Or do we?


I used to. But moved away.

I'll tell you an intersting side story about Bath and hookers...

One of my friends was walking home through town late at night (about the time clubs close) and he came across a lone american. The following conversation then took place:

American: Excuse me! Are you from around here?

Bath resident: Yes

American: Can you tell me where the red light district is?

Bath resident: *confused* Well, there isn't one in Bath really. The closest place you might find one is Bristol.

American: Which way is Bristol?

Bath resident: *pointing towards Bristol* That way.

American: *turns around and starts walking towards Bristol*

Bath resident: Bristol's a long way mate, you might wanna get a taxi!

American: I'll get one when it passes me.

Now, if you've ever lived in Bath you know that a taxi isn't likely to pass you unless you're right in the center of town, and that guy sure wasn't anywhere near there.

I've always wondered if/when he decided to give up walking to Bristol.


----------



## garyc

> I didn't think men bitched until I joined this forum Â :


Oh, we were taught by experts.......


----------



## Wolverine

> Describes most of the male population? Â ;D
> 
> (you're not your, by the way).....


BreTT don't give ABI a hard-time over grammar/spelling, we'd be here all year Â :-X  ;D


----------



## Dotti

It's not even 9am yet  ....... it's my birthday today and so far 2 have picked on me


----------



## Wolverine

> It's not even 9am yet  ....... Â it's my birthday today and so far 2 have picked on me Â


Sorry ABI, just a bit of fun. Hope you have a very happy birthday ;D [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## vlastan

American people are very bright!! ;D 

In Bath they started filming the film "Vanity Fair" yesterday. They closed streets and filled them with extras...it was like party atmosphere yesterday.

This city rocks and is hooker free! 

Also for those that didn't know...they are reopening the Roman baths (opposite the old Roman baths) and from this August you will be able to bathe just like Romans did 2000 years ago! The cost a cool Â£35!

I would have loved to live in Bath...if I was rich.


----------



## Steve_Mc

True story:

In Amsterdam for a stag weekend, we happened to stray into the red light district (by accident while we were looking for the museums). A shady looking character sneaks up next to my mate and asks: "Charlie?". My mate smiles, turns round and says "No, my name's Phil"

:


----------



## christtopher

> still keeping eyes peeled for you chris, no joy yet!! which part of our sunny city do you live in again?


Yes, me too. I'm around Roundhay at the moment, soon moving to Horsforth hopefully.

I guess Bramhope is still part of Leeds!


----------



## Guest

I am in Leeds from Wednesday to Friday on Business.

Will report back... Hooker rating , Places to eat , Nite life e.t.c......

V . You ar'nt currently working for the Yorkshire tourist board ?


----------



## jam

> Yes, me too. Â I'm around Roundhay at the moment, soon moving to Horsforth hopefully.
> 
> I guess Bramhope is still part of Leeds! Â


Course it is, it's got an LS postcode and only 30 secs drive from Adel ;D

I work in Horsforth, just off Town Street

Keep your eyes peeled for me

cheers

James


----------



## Andy_TT

> Been away...this time for pleasure in an upmarket and more classy place! I went to Bath this time and it was great!!
> 
> I didn't see a single hooker around and the place is expensive and lovely!
> 
> I don't think that we have anybody in this forum from Bath! Or do we?


There must be more forum members than me from Bath, TT's are all over the city and Millhouse Audi always has 3-4 used TT's for sale.

Lord V, you should have visited a few of the pubs around Twerton for the working girls, every city has them even Bath. Your description of Leeds sounds more like Nairobi, the only city where I have had to pretend to be gay to avoid the attention of the working girls â€œbutterfliesâ€ in the hotel bars and night clubs.


----------



## Rhod_TT

> There must be more forum members than me from Bath, TT's are all over the city


Ain't that the truth!



> you should have visited a few of the pubs around Twerton for the working girls, every city has them even Bath


And how exactly did you find that out ? 

I lived in Bath for years and I didn't know that!


----------



## R6B TT

But .... Wak posted a 'Get Well' for Vlastan on the Fliklite thread.

Do you reckon the rash is coming out after his 'Close Encounter' :-X


----------



## Guest

Forgot to report back about Leeds. ...ref earlier post....

My tight arsed company put me up in the fecking Premier Lodge.... The bed sheets where so tight that I woke up like Aladdin.....

The Nite Life was worrying to say the least , was advised by a local to taxi everywhere . Not a good start..Pubs & 2 Clubs wer'nt bad but don't ask me the names .. Too Pissed.....

V must have been looking for hookers as I must be an ugly twat cos I never got asked once. The people seemed friendly enough but the place is a dump.

Sorry Leeds........ ;D


----------



## jam

> The people seemed friendly enough but the place is a dump.
> 
> Sorry Leeds........ ;D


[sarcasm] yeah, I wish I lived in Newcastle, it's a great city, not a dump at all [/sarcasm]


----------



## Dubcat

your all norverners.. as far as I am concerned anything north of the thames is up norf and full of people on the dole and coal miners and steel factory workers who go rioting and ship yards and other things like that.. so please stop bickering amongst yourselves and get back to being jealous of us suvverners.. 
cheers,
phoTToniq


----------



## bigsigh

One thing I noticed about Leeds is there's more TT per square mile than anywhere else I've been.

Most days I see at least four driving to work.

Maybe we've got taste or just too much money.

As for the ladies-of-the-night, pop over to Bradford for a real scare.

Yes, whether its sex, riots, music festivals or just rowdy time - Leeds is the place to drive through in your TT.


----------



## jam

where in leeds do you hail from BigSigh?

cheers

James


----------



## bigsigh

Jam you have IM


----------



## Guest

> your all norverners.. as far as I am concerned anything north of the thames is up norf and full of people on the dole and coal miners and steel factory workers who go rioting and ship yards and other things like that.. so please stop bickering amongst yourselves and get back to being jealous of us suvverners..
> cheers,
> phoTToniq


Yer right , the last thing would be to have a City of Culture ap norf.....Liverpool , Newcastle e.t.c......

Leeds is a dump _sorry_... I'm sure the T.T.'s I flashed whilst driving through Leeds where people from down south passing through :-[

I'll get back to the wippet racing and pidgeon grooming then....


----------



## Sim

Bath sounds a right laugh, watching Vanity Fair from within a roman bath, all for 35 quid! Wow what a dream life!

Unlike Leeds where you can only go shopping in some of the finest shops in the UK, clubbing and eating - how dull!

I must go now, I have my Shakeltons high seat chair to relax in as Country File is about to start with that lovely young man John Craven.


----------



## Dotti

Don't forget your bubblebath ;D


----------

